# Brake upgrade



## Guest (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm looking for some good rotors to replace the stock ones. I can't go to 300zx brakes since I have 3 sets of rims and tires that wouldn't clear bigger brakes. So...i'm stuck with the same size rotors and calipers. So, anyone have favorites for rotors? I have a 1991 240sx. I've found a couple sites that sold Power Slot and EBC rotors for the 240. Anyone have an opinion on these? Anyone have any experiences upgrading to a different rotor brand?

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

just get some brembo blanks.. no need for slotting or anything.. then get some Porterfield R4-s brake pads, and some ford super blue brake fluid.. if you want SS brake lines are nice too.. then your braking will be MUCH improved.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

What size are the 300Z brakes? Will they fit under stock S13 rims?
I've heard that Skyline brakes will fit on the S13. Is that true? What is the difference?


----------

